# ? about tetra aqua safe



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

when put put in the aqua safe do you have to wait to put the water in the tank. It says that it works instantly
Thanks


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you can add it to the water before putting it in the tank. or just put it in the tank i dont think it really matters as long as you put the correct ammount.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah add it to the water before you put it in the tank and I usally stir the water around just to spred it more!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

aight thanks i just wanted to make sure


----------

